# F150 or Tundra



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I almost bought the Tundra instead of the '10 F 150 crew cab I bought. 6.5 bed, 4x4. It was a good truck.... For a half ton. First and last half ton. 14.5-15 MPG. 

Digging the 3/4 a lot more. Love the Super Duty.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a '10 gmc and have had no problems with the cylinder deactivation. I heard the ecoboost is a real problem engine. And has expensive repairs, the gmc just hit 320000 miles and still running strong with out any engine rebuilds or transmissions. It's a company truck and is supposed to be replaced very soon with a tundra so we'll see what happens. But I definitely recommend the gmc.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Love my 07 Tundra. Only issue in 75k miles was a bad belt tensioner, which I replaced for $45. Other than that, new set of tires and break pads, and she's good to go another 60k.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My mom just got a '14 Eco Boost. Hope it doesn't have an engine problem.


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm looking into buying something myself and trying to decide between a f-150 and tundra myself.

I have a 2011 ecoboost f-150. 100,000 miles and not a single repair. Same tires, brakes etc. Hard to get me away from it but I really like the look of those tundra's.

I was up looking tonight and came across what I really want and that's a dodge diesel. 46,000 miles and they wanted 36k.... If it was fully loaded i'd buy it but it was pretty basic. I know it's a 50k truck new.

I'll probably end up with another f-150 but sure do miss my 2005 duramax diesel. It's just to much truck for what I need these days.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaws said:


> My mom just got a '14 Eco Boost. Hope it doesn't have an engine problem.


She will be fine. There's a lot if bullcrap being thrown about that engine. Reason being is no other truck has a engine lineup anything like the ecoboost. Every person I know with a ecoboost over here and in the UK never has a problem. My brother owns his own workshop and see 'a them for repair no more than any other brand. My best mate here runs the service department and ford and he says the same thing. People seem to think a v6 can't handle in a truck but they couldn't be much more wrong.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I have about 52K on my '12 and have 12K on a '13. Both are great still, no problems, I still have the original tires, one has a few problems. Engine and trans still feel great. I might have a weird noise coming from the engine, but the cab is so quiet its hard to tell. I will put it in before my warranty is up to find out. we pull trailers and load the hell out of them with no problem. Our 04's with V8's were nothing compared to the ecoboost and already had problems by 52K.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Love my 04 tundra. Its paid off and Ill easily get another 100 k out of it.


I'd agree this is about the best light duty truck around. My 03 must have the lowest cost per mile of any truck. 203,000 miles, still worth $10,000, almost no repairs, second self brakes, quiet and comfortable drive, etc. 

Between the new Tundras and F150s, I think I'd end up with an f150 5 liter, maybe ecoboost for my laid back, rarely towing driving style.


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought my 08 tundra after MUCH shopping. I had come down to the dodge and the tundra, and bought the tundra after the salesman showed me the way they built the frame. They had a full size truck on a rotisserie and it was really amazing to see. I tow a Race car with it, 24' enclosed topped out at 10k pounds. I do use an equalizing hitch, but for the most part she doesn't even act like its there. Very impressive. Recently I added air ride bags with an on board compressor. It really is more of a luxury than a necessity but I like trick ****. I saw the redesigned face of the new Tundra and cant say I like it much. But the Truck is and has been awesome. 

Have to admit the ford commercials have me noticing them, but my next vehicle purchase isn't the Pickup, it will be time to replace the work truck (currently a 99 Chevy cutaway with 12' spartan service body)


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

F150 5.0. Just just picked up a Supercab 8' bed and love it. The eco boost just didn't have the power. The 5.0 just always seems to want to accelerate, which is real handy with the way some people around here drive. Getting around 475 from a full tank of gas... 27 gallons i think


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

wakonako said:


> F150 5.0. Just just picked up a Supercab 8' bed and love it. The eco boost just didn't have the power. The 5.0 just always seems to want to accelerate, which is real handy with the way some people around here drive. Getting around 475 from a full tank of gas... 27 gallons i think


The ecoboost didnt have the power? did you test drive it? its got much more power down low it pulls away like a beast that motor. HP i dont think is much more but the TQ starts at around half the RPM as the 5.0. The NA motor would have to wind its RPM pretty dam high to even hit the TQ numbers the ecoboost would at 2000RPM. My mates one went quite a bit quicker away from the line than the 5.0 he tested. Towing its a totally different animal and not even comparable to the 5.0. My 5.4 has more TQ than the 5.0 and my mates ecoboost pulls much better. more along the lines of a diesel as a comparison.

But if i was you and didnt tow i would have got the 5.0 too.


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

We don't tow with that vehicle. Pretty much a material picker upper. Hence the 8' bed. We use my 5.4 short bed to tow.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Well thanks for your input guys. Today i Pulled the trigger today on a left over 2013 with tow package, running boards,back step,and in side the bed rail hooks that slide,wifi,Bluetooth, and got them to throw in a camera in the mirrors truck was $30,360walked out with all said and done just under$ 36k, oh I forgot 2 years Toyota care maintance!ddc4addc4d✊


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> The ecoboost didnt have the power? did you test drive it? its got much more power down low it pulls away like a beast that motor. HP i dont think is much more but the TQ starts at around half the RPM as the 5.0. The NA motor would have to wind its RPM pretty dam high to even hit the TQ numbers the ecoboost would at 2000RPM. My mates one went quite a bit quicker away from the line than the 5.0 he tested. Towing its a totally different animal and not even comparable to the 5.0. My 5.4 has more TQ than the 5.0 and my mates ecoboost pulls much better. more along the lines of a diesel as a comparison. But if i was you and didnt tow i would have got the 5.0 too.


My Ecco goes like a rocket.but gas is economy is terrible


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Five Star said:


> Well thanks for your input guys. Today i Pulled the trigger today on a left over 2013 with tow package, running boards,back step,and in side the bed rail hooks that slide,wifi,Bluetooth, and got them to throw in a camera in the mirrors truck was $30,360walked out with all said and done just under$ 36k, oh I forgot 2 years Toyota care maintance!ddc4addc4d✊


 Congrats on the new ride . What's that free oil changes on maintenance .


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

skillman said:


> Congrats on the new ride . What's that free oil changes on maintenance .


Yeah and tire rotations, not much but these days something free is hard to come by haha


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice Tundra!

I want the exact same truck but white.

Don't think I can stomach 36k on a truck though. I put to many miles on them.

I found a 2011 f-150 with 50k miles on it for 20k. Looks like it might be the winner. Same truck I have but white and with 4x4.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

thesidingpro said:


> Nice Tundra!
> 
> I want the exact same truck but white.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was looking at the same truck but I wanted warranty, and for me it's not 100% for work it's more for personal use too, that's why I didn't register it commercia


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

As a Tundra Owner i was gonna say go for the Eco boost.................1 reason only. performance upgrades are easier to add on and more performance shops can deal with it easier


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Should've bought American , commies! I got that and more for 6k less in my silverado!


----------

